# Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?



## Milchsteak (21. Mai 2016)

*Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Moin,

grob zusammengefasst ist mein Plan meinen PC durch Druckluft zu kühlen. Dabei soll aber aus Kostengründen das konventionelle System mit Lamellenkühlern und/oder Radatioren erhalten bleiben.
Dafür würde ich die 120mm Lüfter an meinen Radiatoren/Kühlern abschrauben und durch Platten ersetzen, die einen Druckluftanschluss haben und die die Druckluft großflächig verteilen.

So sollte das dann ungefähr aussehen: http://i.imgur.com/y6pKA9e.jpg
Man bohrt quasi vorne viele Löcher rein und verbindet diese mit Querbohrungen. Dann verschließt man die offenen Bohrungen, die man nicht benötigt, mit Stopfen und schließt an einer einen 6mm Schlauch an.

Diese Platten befestigt man dann anstelle der Lüfter an den Radiatoren. Man kann diese Platten natürlich auch als 140mm, oder 240mm Varianten ausführen.

Das Herstellen der Platten ist das kleinste Problem, was mir aber im Weg steht:

1.: Der Kompressor. Es gibt zwar kleine Kompressoren für Luftmatratzen o.ä., aber die sind nicht auf den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt. Ich bräuchte also einen kleinen Kompressor, der ausreichend Luftvolumen bereitstellen kann und auch im Dauerbetrieb funktioniert. Der Druck muss dabei nicht besonders hoch sein. Oder jemand hat eine andere Idee, wie man den Kompressor durch etwas anderes ersetzen könnte.

2. Die Lautstärke. Normale Lüfter sind mM ziemlich laut, dafür, dass sie nur so wenig Druck/Volumenstrom erzeugen. Wenn man nun Druckluft mit sehr geringem Druck (wenn man mit 2bar Luft durch nen Radiator ballert ist das wahrscheinlich auch nicht leise ), wird das denke ich leiser sein und man kann viel mehr Luft da durchjagen. Das könnte eine Wasserkühlung (in meinem Fall habe ich schon eine AiO CPU Kühlung, aber das System wäre ja kompatibel) überflüssig machen. Zudem lässt sich soetwas auch einfach auf Grafikkarten installieren.
Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, ob man die Löcher in den Platten eher groß oder klein ausführt. Bei kleinen Löchern kommt es eher zu Pfeifgeräuschen, bei großen kann es sein, das die Luft durch die Löcher, die am nächsten am Anschluss sind entweicht und an der anderen Seite keine Luft mehr ankommt.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall Shrouds verwenden, da die Lüft ja nicht flächig auf den Kühler geblasen wird.

Ich würde mich über neue Ideen und vor allem über nen Vorschlag für nen Kompressor/Alternative freuen.
Anmerkungen: Mir ist bewusst, das Druckluft ein teures Gut ist. Mir ist bewusst, dass ein Kompressor vllt nicht gerade leise ist. Mir ist bewusst, dass das ganze im Zweifelsfall ziemlich viel Aufwand für nichts ist. Aber es geht ja ums Basteln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Die Idee mit einem 10bar Kompressor und integriertem Kühlkörper durch Expansion auf 1 bar mir seeeehr kühler Lüft den Rechner zu kühlen ist eine witzige Idee zum Overclocken. Du könntest aber alternativ die Luft eines Klimagerätes durch den Rechner jagen. Die ist getrocknet, da kondensiert kein Wasser mehr aus.


----------



## Milchsteak (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Man kann auch ne Wartungseinheit mit Filter und Wasserabscheider nach dem Kompressor einbauen. Das wäre nicht das Problem. Mit Expansion bräuchte man gar nicht mal arbeiten, weil der Volumenstrom schon sehr viel höher wäre als bei normalen Lüftern. Son großer Kompressor ist dann auch sehr laut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Beschreibe doch bitte genau, was Du machen willst, am besten mit Skizze


----------



## Milchsteak (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Die Skizze von den "Platten" kann man ja oben schon sehen.
Ich möchte einfach einen Kompressor neben meinen PC stellen (Wo genau der steht ist erstmal völlig egal). Dann möchte ich einfach die Druckluft zu den Kühlern und Radiatoren meines PCs leiten. Anstatt da mit sich drehenden, lauten Lüftern durch zu blasen will ich einfach die Druckluft durch die Radiatoren/Kühler leiten. Da kommen die Platten zum Einsatz, die anstatt der Lüfter an die Radiatoren geschraubt werden. Diese Platten verteilen einfach die Luft gleichmäßig auf die Radiatorfläche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Wenn Du das so machst, werden Dir die Ohren abfallen. Oder der Rechner muss in den Keller. Darum die Idee, einen Kompressor im Keller zu haben, die Luft auf 10bar zu komprimieren, den Druckspeicher immer schön bei Raumtemperatur halten, dann im Keller von 10 bar auf 1,1 bar entspannen und die seeehr kalte Luft mit einem Abwasserrohr zum Rechner zu leiten.


----------



## Milchsteak (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Das wäre dann aber doch zu viel Aufwand ein Rohr durch zwei Stockwerke zu legen. Deswegen suche ich nach einem Minikompressor, oder einer Alternative, womit ich die Luft durch das System Pumpen kann. Einen so großen Kompressor brauche ich nicht, der würde auch zu viel Strom ziehen und zu laut sein. Ich muss ja auch nicht mit Expansion arbeiten, ich möchte nur etwas mehr Luft als mit normalen Lüftern bewegen und das ein wenig leiser. Ein Überdruck von 0,1bar würde schon reichen.
Wenn ich so extrem kalte Luft benutzen würde würde ich zu viele Probleme mit dem Wasser in den Radiatoren und mit Kondenswasser bekommen. Mein System soll ja einfach und kompatibel bleiben. Diese Platten könnte man überall da einsetzen, wo jetzt Lüfter sitzen, auch z.B. auf Grakas.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



Milchsteak schrieb:


> ... Ein Überdruck von 0,1bar würde schon reichen....


Du willst im Rechner eine Luftgeschwindigkeit von 450km/h haben? Was soll denn gekühlt werden?
Cactus2000 : Windgeschwindigkeitsumrechner


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Hmm, ich stecke da jetzt nicht im Detail drin.
Aber was die Kompressor Geschichte angeht, hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht dafür einen älteren Kompressor aus Fahrrad Läden zu nehmen?
Ich meine die die man für Fahrradreifen, Sackkarren etc. nimmt.
Denke das es für diese kein Problem ist im Dauerbetrieb zu laufen, da sie das ja so oder so machen.
Ich bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher ob die Heute noch verwendet werden. 
Die sind auch nicht sooo groß, vielleicht so Groß wie ein mittelgroßes DHL Paket. Hab die Maße halt nicht im Kopf...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Die Luft soll dann quasi an der Kühlfläche entweichen? Da würde ich the Brain noch mal anwerfen. Man könnte ev. je nach Druck es mit Schaumstoff dämmen oder als Schalldämpfer etwas konstruieren was mit Schaumstoff ausgekleidet ist ( Kasten, Schrankfach usw. ). Als Kompressor käme da wohl nur etwas aus dem Airbrushbereich in Frage mit einem Kessel um die 4l aber die Kosten sind nicht gerade gering und ein PC mit ausgewählter Luftkühlung wäre da noch um einiges leiser


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Luft soll dann quasi an der Kühlfläche entweichen? Da würde ich the Brain noch mal anwerfen. Man könnte ev. je nach Druck es mit Schaumstoff dämmen oder als Schalldämpfer etwas konstruieren was mit Schaumstoff ausgekleidet ist ( Kasten, Schrankfach usw. ). Als Kompressor käme da wohl nur etwas aus dem Airbrushbereich in Frage mit einem Kessel um die 4l aber die Kosten sind nicht gerade gering und ein PC mit ausgewählter Luftkühlung wäre da noch um einiges leiser



Funktionieren die aus dem Airbrushbereich den auch ununterbrochen?
Also ich denke das es mit Druckluft schon geht aber es macht wahrscheinlich auch mehr sinn mit Lamellen in einem Geschlossenen System ähnlich wie bei Luftkühlung (nur hier ists halt offen)

Aber wie gesagt ich stecke da auch nicht so im Detail und bin auch nicht so der Bastelfreund vielleicht kann ich aber doch Anregungen geben.
Ich hab mich ja immer schon gefragt ob man nicht mit so einer Bierzapfanlage eine Wakü auf die Beine stellen kann!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Ab einer gewissen Summe ist es kein Problem aber selbst bei 3 - 4 Bar dürfte er ab einem bestimmten Volumen nicht zum Dauerläufer werden. Der Kompressor davon ist ja quasi so etwas was man in jedem Kühlschrank findet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Hmm, ich stecke da jetzt nicht im Detail drin..


Da bist Du scheinbar nicht der Einzige. Dem TE geht es ähnlich. Nehmen wir einen typischen kleinen Kompressor für 80,-€
1.1  W Kompressor, olfrei 6L - Toolstation

Der zieht 1100W und erzeugt 180L/min, also ca 10qm/h. Das entspricht ungefäjr einen 40mm Lüfter, der 0,2W an Strom
benötigt. Das ganze Vorhanben ist durch und durch blödsinnig. Für das Geld eines Kompressors gibt es sechs hhochwertige 
140mm-Lüfter. Einzig, wenn man für Overclocking kalte Luft erzeugen wollte, könnte man darüber nachdenken, aber das
will der TE explizit nicht. Aber gut, soll er basteln, macht Spaß und man lernt etwas. Für den Rechner hat es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Den Kompressor müsste man sogar im Nachbarhaus postieren, nach 5 Minuten ist das Projekt von alleine gestorben. So etwas in der Art müsste man schon nehmen


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da bist Du scheinbar nicht der Einzige. Dem TE geht es ähnlich. Nehmen wir einen typischen kleinen Kompressor für 80,-€
> 1.1W Kompressor, olfrei 6L - Toolstation
> 
> Der zieht 1100W und erzeugt 180L/min, also ca 10qm/h. Das entspricht ungefäjr einen 40mm Lüfter, der 0,2W an Strom
> ...



Blödsinniges Rumexperimentieren hat schon öfter zu brillanten Ideen geführt.
Also an dem Praxis Test Ergebnis würde mich schon interessieren. Aber hier stecken wir ja noch in der Entwicklungsphase.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Blödsinniges Rumexperimentieren hat schon öfter zu brillanten Ideen geführt.


In diesem Fall liegen aber alle Ergebnisse vor. Nennt sich Thermodynamik. ...


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In diesem Fall liegen aber alle Ergebnisse vor. Nennt sich Thermodynamik. ...



Wie war das in der Geschichte? 
Bei dem blödsinniges Rumexperimentieren gab es immer Gegenwind, ohne Einsatz unter Gegenwind wäre nie die Erfindung gemacht worden. 

Gutes Beispiel:
Klebezettel – Wikipedia



Warum also nicht, wenn er gerne das Projekt umsetzen möchte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Er kann ja sein Glück versuchen ist halt nur die Frage ob Leistung und Preis es auch nur ansatzweise rausreißen.


----------



## Duke711 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Ich kann den Sinn hinter allem auch nicht nachvollziehen. Bei einer Entspannung durch eine Drossel, mit einem PR von 10:1 (also z.B. 10 Bar auf 1 Bar) kühlt sich die Luft um gerade mal 2 K ab, das ist kaum der Rede wert. Außerdem ist das, ganz bestimmt, alles andere als leise. Desweiteren funktioniert das nur über eine Düse und der Volumenstrom durch eine Düse ergibt sich aus den Querschnitt und der Druckdifferenz. Also ohne viel Druck passiert hier nichts und das wird um "Welten" lauter als der Betrieb durch einen herkömmlichen Lüfter werden. Wenn das so toll wäre, dann würde niemand auf die Idee kommen Lüfter zu verwenden. Und günstig kann es per se nicht werden, ist ja mit einem viel höheren Aufwand verbunden.


Noch ein Praxistipp:

Es reicht schon ein halbgefüllter Fahrrad- oder Autoreifen mit einem barg. Einfach mal das Ventil herausschrauben, soll das die Definition von Leise sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



Duke711 schrieb:


> ...Bei einer Entspannung durch eine Drossel, mit einem PR von 10:1 (also z.B. 10 Bar auf 1 Bar) kühlt sich die Luft um gerade mal 2 K ab


Schauen wir auf eine adiabate Zustandänderung (wenn wir lange genug die Luft stömen lassen und sich die Drossel hinreichend abgekühlt hat, ist es eine ausreichend genaue Annahme und erlaubt einen Blick auf die theoretisch mögliche Minimaltemperatur)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



T1 = 21°C = 294K
P1 = 10bar
P2= 1bar
Kappa Luft = 1,4

=> T2= 152K =-121°C

Keine Ahnung, wie Du auf 2°C Differenz kommst, aber wenn man Luft mit 10bar auf 1bar entspannt, wird es schon reichlich kalt. Das bemerkst Du z.B. an Fahrradventilen, auch wenn man dabei ganz weit weg von adiabater Zustandsänderung ist.


----------



## Duke711 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Die Formel ist auch falsch, diese gilt nicht für eine Entspannung durch eine Drossel, Joule Thomson Effekt. Die Formel gilt für eine Verdichtung oder Expansion mit einen Wirkungsgrad von 100%.
Die -121 °C würdest Du auch deutlich merken .
Ich mache das über ein P-H Diagramm. Druck-Enthalpie. Die Enthalpie ändert sich bei einer solchen Entspannung nicht. 10 Bar @ 540 KJ/Kg = 40 °C --> 1Bar @ 540 KJ/KG = 38,3 °C
Es sind wirklich nur aufgerundet 2 K. Siehe P-H Diagramm.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Du rechnest mit einen idealen Gas, reale verhalten sich anders, weil Cp natürlich druckabhängig ist. 
Ich sprach bewusst von unterer Grenze. Und ja, schon bei 2- bar im Fahrradreifen "fühlt" man eine 
erhebliche Abkühlung. Aber egal, das ganz Vorhaben würde eh am Krach scheitern.


----------



## Duke711 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Nein ich rechne mit einem realen Gas, Du hast die vereinfachte Kompressions/Expansionsformel angewandt. Eine Drossel ist aber kein Verdichter oder eine Expansionsmaschine. Innerhalb der Drossel entsteht durch die Reibung viel Wärme. 
Die o.g. Werte sind richtig und beziehen sich auf das reale Gas, ohne Wasseranteil.


----------



## Milchsteak (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

[deleted] war kompletter Quatsch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



Milchsteak schrieb:


> Problem: die günstigen Teile liefern nur etwa 1000L pro Stunde bei ~0,2bar. Das entspricht einem guten 120mm Lüfter.


Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noctua, Rahmenbreite: 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ähhh, ein 120mm Lüfter kommt auf irgendwas um 50-180 qm/h.
1000l = 1qm

Du verrennst Dich da in etwas.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Wenns nicht über durch Expansion abgekühlte Luft passieren soll sondern nur über Luftstrom ist ein Kompressor Käse.

Was du willst ist viel Volumenstrom bei wenig Differenzdruck. Ein Kompressor erzeugt aber prinzipbedingt wenig Volumenstrom bei viel Differenzdruck. Deswegen haben die Menschen Lüfter in ihren PCs und keine Kompressoren.


----------



## Milchsteak (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Jap, habe ich auch gerade gemerkt. Ich hab mich komplett verrechnet. So ein Kompressor liefert ein Hunderstel der Luft, die ein Lüfter in der Stunde schafft. Die Option fällt also weg.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Wenn du es laut und windig im Case haben willst, dann nimm doch einfach den 
Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hanrot (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Ih finde die Idee einer quasi zentralen "Lufterzeugung" und dann Verteilung schon durchaus interessant, ich weiß aber nicht wie viel Ahnung du von sowas wirklich hast. In großen Autowerkstätten kommen recht ähnliche System für den Betrieb von Schlagschraubern und anderem Werkzeug zum EInsatz, die Kompressoren stehen dafür fast immer in extra abgetrennten Räumen. Der Grund hierfür ist verhältnismäßig klar: Die DInger sind sau laut. Die db Anzahl ist natürlich immer so eine Sache, aber der kleine von der Vorseite ist schon mit 97db angegeben. Das Betriebsgeräusch ist dem eines normalen Verbrennungsmotors mit einem Zylinder schon recht ähnlich (Kolbenkompressor) und ob deine Lüfter lauter sind als ein Moped in deinem Zimmer ist die entscheidende Frage.
Das einzige vielleicht noch sinnvolle wäre ein großes Klimagebläse, das die Luft in einem Raum nicht noch zusätzlich befeuchtet und z.B. entweder leise genug für den Betrieb in deinem Zimmer ist oder außen an die Hauswand gehangen wird. 
Wenn du bei dem Thema noch weiterkommen solltest, wäre ich auf jeden Fall sehr an dem Versuch interessiert!


----------



## a160 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Ich würde dir einfach raten, das Geld in sehr gute Lüfter zu investieren. Sämtliche Kompressoren die ich kenne, sind laut. Meine Lüfter im PC sind ausm Case raus nicht hörbar. Jeder Kompressor ist da lauter! Wenn du den nicht in einem extra Raum stellen willst, vergiss es!

Ich höre zb bei meinen Lüftern irgendwann das Rauschen der Luft an den Hindernissen, wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass du da mit einem Kompressor Luft durch die Lamellen pressen willst, wirst du noch viel stärkere Luftgeräusche haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Es gäbe ja noch Schraubenkompressoren die zwar Dank de Gehäuse schon leiser laufen aber akustisch auch kein Genuss sind. Ab einer gewissen Größe und Laufzeit wird ohne Kältetrockner auch mit der Zeit die Luft wärmer. Klimageräte wären auch nicht so sinnvoll da dort zu hoher Feuchtigkeit kommen kann ohne entsprechende Gerätschaften.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es gäbe ja noch Schraubenkompressoren .


Ganz tolle Technik, anstatt einfach 6 140mm Lüfter ins Gehäuse zu bauen: Und nicht vergessen, es müssen trockenlaufender mit Syncronisationszahnrädern sein, keine Ölgeschmierten.
Produktubersicht Schraubenverdichter - AERZEN

Was mögen die kosten? 10.000,-€ bei 500qm/h Volumenstrom, um etwas mehr als drei 140mm Lüfter zu bekommen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Eins steht fest - wer nen Schraubenverdichter benutzt um seinen PC zu kühlen bekommt garantiert nen Artikel auf der Main.


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Wenns leise sein soll, dann sind ein paar 140mm Lüfter mit 600-700 rpm das beste. Die sind nahezu unhörbar.

Ansonsten eben wasserkühlung, wenn die Kühlleistung wichtiger ist, alles andere ist relativ sinnlos.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Technik, anstatt einfach 6 140mm Lüfter ins Gehäuse zu bauen: Und nicht vergessen, es müssen trockenlaufender mit Syncronisationszahnrädern sein, keine Ölgeschmierten.
> Produktubersicht Schraubenverdichter - AERZEN
> 
> Was mögen die kosten? 10.000,-€ bei 500qm/h Volumenstrom, um etwas mehr als drei 140mm Lüfter zu bekommen?


Das 2. Modell könnte schon um die 15k liegen und selbst ein kleines Modell aus 2000 könnte den Preis des Baujahres erzielen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

passt doch, dann hat man endlich den nötigen Durchfluss und druck um ein Wirbelrohr zu betreiben, bis zu -40°C alleine mit luft und das bei unschlagbaren 120db gefühlter stille 

Wirbelrohr – Wikipedia


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Die Idee ist interessant, 3x E-loops sind aber wohl die günstigte Lösung  aber wen du wirklich das Durchziehst bleibe ich auf jeden Fall dran


----------



## Milchsteak (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Noiseblocker Lüfter hab ich tatsächlich schon in meinem PC. Das das ganze nicht ganz so viel Sinn macht ist mir klar, ich finde nur die Idee interessant.

Ich hätte noch eine Idee: Wie wäre es, wenn man sich eine Box baut, in der mehrere  Lüfter neben- oder hintereinander verbaut sind? Die entstehende "Druckluft" würde ich dann durch einen Schlauch in meinen PC leiten. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Lüfter nicht genug Druck erzeugen, um die Luft mit einem ausreichenden Volumenstrom durch einen Schlauch zu jagen.


----------



## GEChun (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Schade das so ein PC kein Abgaß produziert... , sonst wäre mir jetzt ne Idee gekommen!


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



Milchsteak schrieb:


> Noiseblocker Lüfter hab ich tatsächlich schon in meinem PC. Das das ganze nicht ganz so viel Sinn macht ist mir klar, ich finde nur die Idee interessant.
> 
> Ich hätte noch eine Idee: Wie wäre es, wenn man sich eine Box baut, in der mehrere  Lüfter neben- oder hintereinander verbaut sind? Die entstehende "Druckluft" würde ich dann durch einen Schlauch in meinen PC leiten. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Lüfter nicht genug Druck erzeugen, um die Luft mit einem ausreichenden Volumenstrom durch einen Schlauch zu jagen.



Is nicht böse gemeint...... aber deine Ideen sind echt grenzwertig......da fehlt doch jede technische Grundlage.
Befass dich erstmals mit den gesetzten der Thermodynamik und fang dann an Ideen in den raum zu werfen.


----------



## Milchsteak (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Was hat das denn jetzt mit Thermodynamitk zu tun?


----------



## Crash-Over (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

So ihr geht nur vom Theoretischen aus . Sommer zb hat die Aussenluft 45 °  und drinne  angenommen  nur 43° aber es fühlt sich viel Kälter an .Bei der Druckluft würde es auch passieren weil sich ja noch Kondenswasser bildet auf den Metall wodurch die Kühlung etwas verbessern würde  wodurch man paar crad gewinnen würde .Aber der grösste Nachteil an der Geschichte  ist das Kondenswasser  auf den Bauteile darüber nachgedacht 

Strom und Wasser vertragen sich leider nicht


2002-2004 war auch eine Studie (Project)  gewesen wo man versucht hat die Hitze vom CPU und GPU durch Heatpipes aufs gehäuse  umzuleiten dann erst am Gehäuse durch Lüfter zusätzlich zu kühlen .Woran das gescheitert ist war das Geld gewesen Zu teuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Wie wäre es mit solchen Lüftern? Dann würde ich den PC aber anpflocken damit am Morgen nicht wo anders steht als zu der Zeit wo man ihn eingeschaltet hatte


----------



## Eckism (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Den Radiator einfach in nen Eimer Wasser hängen und ab und Wasser wechseln oder Eiswürfel nachwerfen.


----------



## HunterChief (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Mit einem Kompressor/beim Komprimieren wird die Luft doch erwärmt!?! Evtl. sollte man am PC noch einen Ladeluftkühler aus dem Kfz-Bereich anbringen ?


----------



## Eckism (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



HunterChief schrieb:


> Mit einem Kompressor/beim Komprimieren wird die Luft doch erwärmt!?! Evtl. sollte man am PC noch einen Ladeluftkühler aus dem Kfz-Bereich anbringen ?



Dann musste den Ladeluftkühler ja auch noch kühlen...also da die Lüfter dann dran machen.
Da kann er mir das Geld auch gleich so geben und spart dazu noch ne Menge arbeit und ne Unmenge an Strom.


----------



## J4CK3R (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Ich hoffe nicht das der Ladedruck so hoch ist, das ein Ladeluftkühler von nöten ist  Dann wäre wohl vorher der PC weg.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Du brauchst für nen Ladeluftkühler keinen Druck.


----------



## J4CK3R (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Also wie meinst du das?
Ein Ladeluftkühler dient ja dem kühlen der Ansaugsluft, da die beim komprimieren durch den Turbo erwärmt wird, darum hat sie ja einen  gewissen Druck (Ladedruck). Es geht ja um das Prinzip, das die Luft durch die Verdichtung so erwärmt wird das sie gekühlt werden muss.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Das ist schon klar, aber der Ladeluftkühler kühlt die luft, ohne das da druck anliegt...es ist nur wichtig das außen die Luft kühler als die Luft im Ladeluftkühler ist, ob die Luft nun unter Druck steht oder nicht ist dem LLK doch vollkommen schnurz.


----------



## J4CK3R (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Ja aber das ist doch logisch  so funktioniert jeder Kühlkörper (meines Wissens)


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Druck brauchste dafür trotzdem nicht...beim Auto wäre es halt vom Vorteil, wenn vorm LLK noch nen Turbo sitzt...Grundsätzlich brauchen tust du den aber nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



HunterChief schrieb:


> Mit einem Kompressor/beim Komprimieren wird die Luft doch erwärmt!?!


Genau so funktionieren einige Kältemaschinen. Gas wird verdichtet, die Kompressionswärme wird abgeführt, das Gas wird entspannt und damit kälter. Man sollte dazu natürlich keine einfache Drossel nehmen, in der wird die Bewegungsenergie in Wärme dissipiert.


----------



## D0pefish (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Dass Druckluft im Sinne von bewegter Luft aka.Wind kühler ist merkt man ja, wenn man mal auf dem Highway den Kopf aus dem Autofenster streckt. Durch starke Reibung, Verdrängung bzw. Verdichtung sollte die Temperatur jedoch stark ansteigen? (siehe Sternschnuppen als Extrembeispiel trotz sehr tiefen Minusgraden) So richtig komme ich bei der Idee noch nicht mit.


----------



## J4CK3R (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Die kommt dir wegen des Windes nur kälter vor, in wirklichkeit ist sie meines Wissens gleichkalt/warm wie wenn du stehst.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*



D0pefish schrieb:


> Dass Druckluft im Sinne von bewegter Luft aka.Wind kühler ist merkt man ja, wenn man mal auf dem Highway den Kopf aus dem Autofenster streckt. Durch starke Reibung, Verdrängung bzw. Verdichtung sollte die Temperatur jedoch stark ansteigen? (siehe Sternschnuppen als Extrembeispiel trotz sehr tiefen Minusgraden) So richtig komme ich bei der Idee noch nicht mit.



Luftreibung ist ganz einfach zu testen. Man nehme eine Luftpistole(nicht die Waffe sondern das Ding zum Späne wegblasen, was ja nicht erlaubt ist) und bläst direkt zwischen 2 zusammengedrückte Finger...es wird sauheiß. lässt du etwas abstand wird's kalt.

Der Wind bläst dir nur dein Wärmepolster vom Körper weg. Du bläst dir ja im Winter auch in die Hände um sie zu wärmen, die Atemluft ist im Grunde auch nur Wind.


----------



## CicoE (9. September 2016)

*AW: Druckluftkühlung: Laute Lüfter durch Druckluft ersetzen?*

Als kleine Nebeninfo (3 Monate später):

Kolbenkompressoren eignen sich nur für intermittierenden Betrieb, 60:40. Bedeutet, dass 60 % einer Stunde Last okay ist, danach muss der Kolbenkompresser pausieren können auf Grund entstehender Wärme, sonst verringert sich die Standzeit erheblich. Druckluftaustrittstemperatur bei einem ölgeschmierten Kolbenkomp. liegt bei bis zu ca. 90 °C, also nicht sehr kühl. Nach Entspannung wird die Luft kälter und zugleich trockner, nur wohin mit dem Kondensat (ölbehaftet -> Sondermüll).
Schraubenkompressoren sind öleingespritzt, also eher nicht geeignet für Kühlung eines PC's. Die Filtrierung der Druckluft ist dann notwendig und kostspielig (Vorfilter, Nachfilter, Aktivkohlefilter -> Luftqualitätsklassen). Kondensat fällt ebenfalls an, Sondermüll.
Es gibt ölfrei verdichtende Maschinen (auch Wassereingespritzt), die kosten dann wieder mehr und sind nicht 100 % ölfrei, da sich Aerosole in der Luft befinden und diese verdichtet werden.

Gebläse sind auch möglich, das Umsetzen ähnlich von Schraubenkompressoren. 

Der gesamte Aufwand, dies zu realisieren, liegt preislich bei... einfach zuviel. Maschinenpreis, evtl Filter, Kondensat auffangen, trennen und entsorgen, Installation, Betriebskosten (Strom, Wartung, etc.).
Für eine Messe oder als Vorzeige- bzw. Forschungsprojekt (nur was wird dabei erforscht) ist das sicherlich reizvoll und realisierbar. Kann gern bei der Umsetzung mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen  

Es gibt definitiv sinnvollere Dinge als Druckluftkühlung ✌🏻️


----------

